# Spell or cantrip to clean people/items?



## preacher (Apr 26, 2008)

It seems to me that with all of the reality-bending powers available to a mage, a simple spell or cantrip to do the laundry ought to be well within his powers. Or one to clean the mage himself, for that matter, especially when out adventuring and away from the comforts of home.

I've looked through the PHB and SC and can't find anything. Am I missing it or have the world's arcane casters decided it's not worth their trouble to stay clean and odour-free?


----------



## Victim (Apr 26, 2008)

Prestidigitation
Universal
Level: Brd 0, Sor/Wiz 0 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 standard action 
Range: 10 ft. 
Target, Effect, or Area: See text 
Duration: 1 hour 
Saving Throw: See text 
Spell Resistance: No 

Prestidigitations are minor tricks that novice spellcasters use for practice. Once cast, a prestidigitation spell enables you to perform simple magical effects for 1 hour. The effects are minor and have severe limitations. A prestidigitation can slowly lift 1 pound of material. It can color*, clean*, or soil items in a 1-foot cube each round. It can chill, warm, or flavor 1 pound of nonliving material. It cannot deal damage or affect the concentration of spellcasters. Prestidigitation can create small objects, but they look crude and artificial. The materials created by a prestidigitation spell are extremely fragile, and they cannot be used as tools, weapons, or spell components. Finally, a prestidigitation lacks the power to duplicate any other spell effects. Any actual change to an object (beyond just moving, cleaning, or soiling it) persists only 1 hour.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Apr 26, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> ...A prestidigitation can slowly lift 1 pound of material. It can color*, clean*, or soil items in a 1-foot cube each round....



As featured here. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## preacher (Apr 26, 2008)

How did I miss that?! Thanks.


----------



## roguerouge (Apr 26, 2008)

There's also unseen servant.


----------



## Whimsical (Apr 27, 2008)

*Hygene*

Unearthed Arcana has a spell, _hygene_, that cleans one person if you cast it as a 0-level spell, and cleans several people when cast as a 1st level spell. I found it interesting that the simple idea of allowing us to wake up clean compelled me to prepare that spell every day, using up a precious spell slot just to maintain the idea that we don't have to smell like someone who doesn't live in a world of baths.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Apr 27, 2008)

_Prestidigitation_, or _Clean_ from UA will both do the job.

And as someone who has spent time in situations where it may not be possible to bathe for 3 or 4 weeks sometimes I can say if magic were real this would be on the list of every caster.  Christ if magic were real and you knew _Clean_ you be the favorite person in the entire F*ing unit.  Even if that and cantrips were the only things you could do!


----------



## preacher (Apr 27, 2008)

Unseen Servant might be good - doing the laundry at a campsite - but the "Clean" spell looks ideal. However I seem to be suffering the same blindness that stopped me seeing Prestidigitation, and can't find it in UA - any chance of a page ref please? Thanks all.


----------



## hong (Apr 27, 2008)

Fireball.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Apr 27, 2008)

hong said:
			
		

> Fireball.



What? You only get ash and half-burned stuff everywhere.

If you want to clean it *really* good, use highly concentrated bleach and super-washing detergent: Acid-substituted _fireball_.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Nifft (Apr 28, 2008)

Create Water, maybe?

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Lopke_Quasath (Apr 28, 2008)

Disintegrate.


> "...entirely disintegrated, leaving behind only a trace of fine dust."




Cast, then blow.


----------



## Whimsical (May 1, 2008)

*Hygiene*



			
				preacher said:
			
		

> Unseen Servant might be good - doing the laundry at a campsite - but the "Clean" spell looks ideal. However I seem to be suffering the same blindness that stopped me seeing Prestidigitation, and can't find it in UA - any chance of a page ref please? Thanks all.



Sorry this took so long. I wasn't able to reference my Arcana Evolved for a while.







			
				Arcana Evolved said:
			
		

> *HYGIENE*
> Transmutation
> *Level:* 0 (Simple)
> *Casting Time:* Standard action
> ...



Heightened Effects in this case means casting it as a 1st-level spell.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 1, 2008)

> Disintegrate.
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...




No...Cast, then Scatterspray.

Maybe Gust of Wind.


----------



## Lifesupport (May 3, 2008)

*Not just limited to cleaning.*

Check out http://www.stupidranger.com/2008/04/d-diaper-bag.php

Not just limited to cleaning, but useful stuff for a variety of day to day tasks.


----------



## Nifft (May 3, 2008)

Lopke_Quasath said:
			
		

> Disintegrate. Cast, then blow.



_Disintegrate_ makes dust. Let me repeat that. It *makes dust*.

There are few spells less cleanly!

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Will (May 3, 2008)

A spell to clean people? Tongues!

(grin)


----------



## roguerouge (May 3, 2008)

Dominate Person. It works for a minimum of 9 days.

What? Why are you looking at me like that?


----------



## Lopke_Quasath (May 3, 2008)

Disintegrate makes _fine dust_. There is a large difference between dust that clumps and collects, and fine dust.

Fine dust is what floats in the air, all around us, 24/7.


----------



## Lifesupport (May 3, 2008)

I like to think of disintegrate creating a theatricaly neat cone of dust, road runner style.


----------



## Nifft (May 3, 2008)

Lopke_Quasath said:
			
		

> Disintegrate makes _fine dust_. There is a large difference between dust that clumps and collects, and fine dust.
> 
> Fine dust is what floats in the air, all around us, 24/7.



 Irrelevant. There used to be the object and the dirt on the object (let's call this X volume of dirty). Now there's still volume X of dirty, but also the dust produced by the object ("o" dirty). X+o > X, and we have a net increase in the world's dirt levels.

More seriously, you know that _disintegrate_ only affects contiguous objects, right? So anything that could be cleaned off an object won't be _disintegrate_d with the object. If you _disintegrate_ a sea monster that's barnacled, coated with rotting kelp, and generally crusted with grodyness, you'll end up with a pile of barnacles, rotting kelp, and generally crusty grodyness.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Will (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, but it beats the heck out of the mess of a rotting corpse.


----------



## Nifft (May 3, 2008)

Will said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it beats the heck out of the mess of a rotting corpse.



 You are obviously not very hungry.

Breakfast time, -- N


----------

